# X-Series Results from Mosquito Lake



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Hello everyone! I just wanted everyone to know I got the results published to the website. For complete results and details check out 
http://www.thex-series.com

The first event was held at Mosquito Lake on April 25th. The winners were Mike and Scott Root with a five fish limit weighing 14.91 lbs. There were 108 teams total.

Some basic stats from our first event:

Teams Fished: 108
Total Fish Weighed: 413
Total Fish Released: 413
Total Fish Weight: 591.64lbs.
Avg Weight/Fish 1.43 lbs.
Avg number Fish / team: 3.82 lbs.
Avg Weight/ Team: 5.48 lbs.


Again for complete info, schedule, results and YTD standing check out our website at http://www.thex-series.com

Thanks,
TritonBill
X-Series Webmaster.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Man that is some good weight for 5 fish. Sounds like a really good day. Congrats to the winners and others that did good.


----------

